#      1

## Novaya

1 8.1

  1  8.1    ?  :Smilie: 

   ,    "  ",         . 

  -    .

   .

     (   )   ,    .

----------


## TRIAN

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72853

 :Wink: 

      ?

----------


## Novaya

1 8.1

  .     .



 /  +      ->    ->   ->    

 /   ,  



        , ,    ,   ,      .

     ""  .. 0

----------


## kaktusova

> 


  2010  .    



> (   )   ,    .


 "  "    ,  "  "  .

----------


## Novaya

....   1 
 ,

----------


## TRIAN

, ..... 

 :       ? "" - "  -" - "  "




> 


    ...

----------


## Novaya

,

----------


## Novaya

,               ,  /        -

----------


## Novaya

.. 

            "1: 8",      :


       "   ". 
     "  " ( -    -   )     ,     . 
     "    ". 
       "   ".      ",    " 
   "      "    "    "   "" (        ).


   "" ?    ?   ,

----------


## TRIAN

"" -     "

           :
      "   ". 
     "  " ( -    -   )     ,     . 
     "    ". 
       "   ".      ",    "

----------


## Novaya

,   .

----------


## Ermena

(10- ):
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=346859

     ,     .

----------


## Novaya

,       ,

----------


## Gerda08

7,7 510
 293

     1   " ",    " "  ,  ,          ,      "  (  2010.)",  -"  ", ..         (   )

 -,   ?

----------


## AlPer

> 7,7 510
>  293
> 
>      1   " ",    " "  ,  ,          ,      "  (  2010.)",  -"  ", ..         (   )
> 
>  -,   ?


       ...

----------


## Verucik

!    .   ,       . .   .     .   ,   ?

----------


## Kirichuck

,  ...   , , , .
181  1.6.26.3...     .
     .         (  ,  ,  . ...       )
      ,         
...    ...(((

----------


## TRIAN

*Kirichuck*,   "   "?

----------


## Kompash

.            .
   1 8.1   2.0.18.2. (1.6.28.1) -     . +,   ,      2011.,  "   "  ",    ".    - 
  - "   ",   -100%.
  "  ( )"   " "     " " -    ?   ?

----------

,  2.0 (2.0.15.10) 
*  () * 
*      "   ".*
         ,      :Frown: 
   !!! :Help!:

----------


## tashelk

> ,  2.0 (2.0.15.10) 
> *  () * 
> *      "   ".*
>          ,     
>    !!!


            .         -            2011

----------

:"             . " 
 :Lupa: .  ???

----------


## andy116k

> ,     
>    !!!


 ,     " "    ?!

----------

> ,     " "    ?!



-.     (..   ) -  ???

----------

-   

   .

,  .........

----------


## tashelk

> -   
> 
>    .
> 
> ,  .........


        ???    ??

----------

> ???    ??



    .        (     -  .)

----------


## tashelk

> .        (     -  .)


         -     2009      (  )   10    .

----------

,    **      (  -   ).    ,   . -     ??

----------

> 10    .


 ,  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!  :8:

----------


## tashelk

> ,  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


,
  ,   ,            :Frown:

----------


## andy116k

, , ,    " ..." -   01.01.2011?

----------

> ,
>   ,   ,


  ,       (    8- ,     .  )  :Redface: 
  , ,        :Smilie:

----------


## domingo SPb

1: 8.1 (8.1.11.67)
  (),  1.6 (1.6.11.7)

, ,   .
1   ,       2008 ,      ,    . ,  ,        .
       .    .
  /       ,   .         ,       .  ,  ,    .
    ? ,   ...     ,     ,  . :)

----------


## Solovey Razboynik

> .            .
>    1 8.1   2.0.18.2. (1.6.28.1) -     . +,   ,      2011.,  "   "  ",    ".    - 
>   - "   ",   -100%.
>   "  ( )"   " "     " " -    ?   ?


      ,   1     ,

----------


## Solovey Razboynik

> ,   1     ,

----------


## Julikosha

1  7  4.5 (7.70.493).     .  ,    .   ,    .     , -       .

----------


## Efenka

1 8 ,   . \ ,  c  \ 7000  :
-147. (   3.1%   217)
-210(   2%   140)

  ,    ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Efenka

> 1 8 ,   . \ ,  c  \ 7000  :
> -147. (   3.1%   217)
> -210(   2%   140)
> 
>   ,    ?


 .       %  2011 .  ?

----------


## qawaa

> ,  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asv2009

!       1 7,7.    ,  /,  ,    , ,

----------

>,   

  ?

----------


## asv2009

--

----------

,  --   (   )
       (  )

----------


## vike-millenium

, !

       .   -    .   ,      ,       6,1 %     -1%.     ?

!

----------

, .          ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


   :  ?
 2010  ,   :
 2010. - 415000,  2011 - 463000...

----------

> :  ?
>  2010  ,   :
>  2010. - 415000,  2011 - 463000...


 .

----------


## sider

,      :
 1.8.2.13.202   .1.1.8.1

 /     -   18/6 -   (, ).
 /     ( ),         ,   "  ", "  "  -    (  20/6)         (18/6).       ,     .
    ?

----------

26%     ...      ...

, ,      70%...

 :     26%,     34%

----------


## sider

> 26%     ...      ...
> 
> , ,      70%...
> 
>  :     26%,     34%


  ,          -    - 18%.      - 26%.      (  )    18%.
          .    :   .. ( )...

----------

:

     18%   (   26%)     ...      ...

, ,      70%...

 :     18%  (   26%),     26%  (   34% )

----------


## sider

> :
> 
>      18%   (   26%)     ...      ...
> 
> , ,      70%...
> 
>  :     18%  (   26%),     26%  (   34% )


    ...     (

, )
1) . 8 . 1    24.07.09  212-
2)     14.06.11  2010-19.

----------


## Hank

"  ()  "    ""   ,   "" .    .
 ,  ,     .  - . ,  ...  :Smilie: 
1 8.2.13.205
2.0.23.1

----------



----------


## GH

-     -. 1- 8.2 .2.0 
       .-?   -  ..?
 .

----------

> ,    **      (  -   ).    ,   . -     ??


  ,            ,          ,

----------

> ,  !!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


   2010 .       1998 ,            .

----------


## Anber

, .  
1 8.1   (8.1.14.72)  .1.6 (1.6.30.7)
  .
     91.2,        26 
   ?



**

----------

:1:  . .4.5. 
           .  . .     2   6.9%  20.  ?     . 
      "    "     ...  ?

----------


## Evlanov

> ,
>   ,   ,


   .   ,       !

----------


## Juli Nsk

!  ,     !




> ,       . 8 . 1  58    24.07.2009  212-   -       ,       20%


 1       , (  ,  ,    )          ..     ?

----------

...     212-...    125-

----------


## Juli Nsk

,  !

----------


## 646140

2012

----------


## 646140



----------

2011        ...

----------

1: 8.2  2.0 (2.0.27.10) 

  182 *000* .
   .   .
   . .    .
   . .    .      182 *100* .
  100    .

 .
   .         .      4-     182 *100* .
   .      .        .

  ?    ?
 ,      . ,      .  ,     .

 .

----------


## 646140

1 7.7  533
 2012          


 2011

----------

> 1 7.7  533
>  2012          
> 
> 
>  2011





> 26.01.2012 10:10	.  p	7.70.53*5*


///

----------


## Bazil

*646140*,    ,      535 ,     -  ,  .   535   /.    ,       .

----------

.
  1  7.7,  7.70.535...     (),     ,       2011  ...  ,   , ...     ... ,   536 ,     ...  , .

----------

536

----------


## Nadushka84

2     1 7.7 .     .     100  ,  ,    ,   !
     ,              -  ,    ,   -    .   - ,    -    ,    -  ,  ,     !!!  , 1000          ,  - !

----------


## ironiya98

,                4-   
(    ,          7    24  2009 .212-)  
   (,          9    24 2009212-) ,          ..(        )
      ,   ?    
       ?
1 8   2.5.47.1

----------

.1: 8.2 (8.2.13.218), . ,  (-).    (.   . )    .    ,    ?  .

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


    ?  :Wink: 

     ,    ...      ,     ...

----------


## TRIAN

> (.   . )    .


     ,    (8.2.13.218) - ...

----------


## tatasim

.
,  ,            ? , ,  ?
  18.2(8.213.219)

----------


## tatasim

-   ....

----------


## tatasim

,   ,    ...

----------


## TRIAN

> 18.2(8.213.219)


 ,    ,      ,

----------

1 8.2,    .  2.0.34.7

 4-.    .  . . :      .      !"     ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


   ,      

1. 


> 2.0.34.7


  ?    ,      ...   
2. 


> 


 , ,     ,   ? ...  ,   ...
 "   " ?
3. 


> .


    ,

----------

,  
       2012.  .  .  !!!
     "  ...         !" ,..  .   ,    ?

----------


## TRIAN

-  !!!

     ? 
   -      ...      !!!

----------


## Luna_la_luna

.    .   1 8,2      -  ,       39    ,    ? 
  -  .   ,    -  - (((

----------

1 7.7        2%?

----------

